# Muzzle-Loaders.com



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I just made my first purchase from http://Muzzle-Loaders.com and I must say I am impressed with their selection and service. They offer just about everything muzzleloader related and have some great articles on their site. I made my purchase on 1/28 (they also provided a tracking #) and recieved it 1/31! The shipping is $8 flat rate. If you haven't checked them out and are in the market for a new muzzleloader or accessories then go check out their site. I highly recommend them.


----------

